# Advanced paternal age and child's health



## mightymama1976 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I wanted to ask your opinion and advice. If my husband and I were ttc it would be next year, which means by then I will be 39 and he will be 50. A friend of mine whose husband is much older than her said that she had done some research and it seems that advanced paternal age contributes to autistic spectrum disorders and some other abnormalities in kids almost as much as advanced maternal age. I am concerned and wonder if I should just give up on the idea of having another child (we are not a kind of family who could cope with a special needs child). Any advice or stories (whether encouraging or discouraging...any input will be greatly appreciated). 

PS. Neither of us is overweight and are pretty healthy (but from what I understand, ovaries/eggs have their own health which can be independent from one's over all health)


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you haven't gotten a response yet. I'm bumping this up for more attention.
:bump:


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

I heard that there's a correlation between advanced paternal age and asd but not advanced maternal age. I also read that the rate of asd in boys in the us is 1 in 68. Another thing they think may be causing it is environmental toxins.

Personally if I wanted a kid I wouldn't let that hold me back. These are just probabilities and they're usually small anyway (even if more likely the overall risk is small).


----------



## chilee (Feb 1, 2013)

maybe try the ttc over 40 forum


----------



## chuord (Dec 6, 2012)

Mightymama1976 - I'd be tempted to talk to a fertility clinic, 1 to find out which supps they recommend for both of you to take for anti- oxidizing both eggs and sperm. 2 they can take a sample of your dh spernat and assess it (not specifically for asd) but for general health and DNA disintegration issues.
We are both 40 and had a successful ivf after that bday - I'm not suggesting you go that path... Just we were on supps to keep everything as vital and young as possible and I think it helped (I'm pg with twins at about 1.8% chance). For example for me it was fish oil, vitamin e, megafol, vitamin b, cq10 (I think I'm forgetting a couple) for dh zinc, folic acid, (I added cq10 to his) and things like goji berries and pepitas (yep from the fertility instructions)
Hope this helps! The sperm assessment will really let you know whether he's fertile or not.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

My DH was 48 when our youngest was conceived, and 46 when our middle child was born (I was in my late 30s). Both were conceived naturally without any difficulty, and they are physically healthy and neurologically normal. The study you cite about autism and advanced paternal age is a questionable study to say the least. If you want another baby go for it.


----------



## sierramtngirl (Jun 19, 2013)

I would respectfully say that if you have fears about a SN child then you should not get pregnant. While the risks are low, they do increase as we age, and as I'm sure you're aware, there are no guarantees in life. I'm like previous posters in that I would not let this hold me back. But, if you have doubts, the only way to ensure you will not have a child with SN is to not have another child.


----------

